# No more fabric @ walmart



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:flame::flame::flame::flame:
We got up early this morning and went to Walmart.....much to my disappointment all of the flannel and fleece was GONE..they sold it yesterday for half price......did I know they were going to do that NO..:flame:....the girl working this morning said no one knew until yesterday.....except the department manager.......and by the way nothing was half price today:grump:......and they are going to stop selling fabric at ALL stores according to the lady in managment I talked to in our store....I also called 1-800-walmart and talked to them ...they took my name and number.......I am SURE they are going to call me back Real soon
...Right.......be on the look out:lookout: because from what they said at our store and at the 800# fabric is Out.........
bopeep


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I need to visit WM soon!!


----------



## Forest Breath (Oct 23, 2009)

They already stopped selling it here last year. A few months back they stopped selling lamp oil, that night we left our buggy settin' at the customer service desk and walked out for good. I will not even buy gas there anymore. I was VERY upset when they stopped selling the fabric and then had it completely with the lamp oil. Ifound a mom n pop place in a nearby town, more expensive but I'd rather give them my dollar.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

There's been talk of this for at least a year. It's definite, according to upper management, all Walmarts will be doing away with the fabric departments permanently. Most of them are keeping them until a store remodel (they plan to remodel all stores within the next two years) but some are going ahead and closing them out early. The only possible exception might be this Walmart in Ohio, and I'm not sure about it. This article is from 2005, so I'm not sure how that's worked out or if this store will be any different. If anyone is close enough, they should check it out! I used to have an "ear" into Walmart doings, lol, but not any more, so I can't ask them.

Ohio Walmart Caters to Amish
http://www.clickorlando.com/news/4499629/detail.html

Walmart has been doing away with many things on my usual shopping list, actually starting about 1-1/2 years ago, but not many people noticed it then. It seemed like every time I went I had to cross off a few more things that I usually bought there. I thought they quit selling the lamp oil this past spring, but then found out they moved it to a different area of the store, and I was told that they just "relocated it". However, when I went back this last time there was none to be found, and I was told they had discontinued it. I have walked out in disgust several times myself lately, leaving a half-filled basket.

I've been slowly switching over to other stores for my needs as much as possible. I try to shop the smaller, locally owned stores whenever possible. For the things I haven't been able to find easily, I've been buying more at Target (I know, they're not much better, but a little and I have to go there for my prescriptions anyway) rather than Walmart. My goal is to eventually phase them out of my life altogether! When I did all my shopping there, I probably spent $10,000 a year (groceries, toiletries, clothes, electronics, prepping supplies, gifts, etc.) and I guess that's just a tiny drop in their bucket, but if more and more customers leave it will really add up and maybe make them take notice. 

The only reason I go there lately is when I'm having a bad health spell, so I can use the motorized scooters. I still go to the other stores as much as possible, but the smaller stores don't have the scooters, so I have no choice, but I'm trying my best to do away with them altogether!

P.S. I just found this link too. It says there are similar "Amish" Walmarts in Wisconsin, Pennsylvania and Indiana. 

Walmart Installs Hitching Posts for Amish Patrons
http://www.labelscar.com/retail-news/wal-mart-amish


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Our WM closed out fabric about a year ago, and that was the only reason I ever went there. I just happened to be there 3 days after the closeout started---shelves were pretty empty, but I did get a few things (lots of fleece) for 75% off. I then hurried to the other WM, about 40 miles away to see if they had any bargains, but they are keeping their fabric for the time being.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm sure ours will go when they do a remodel this year. 25 miles to Joann's and 50+ to any other fabric stores except one that only sells very expensive quilting fabric.There is even less fabric at Goodwill etc with it being hard to find locally.

PQ


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

They haven't had any fabric in a long time around here.



It does suck though to get there late!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

There is still a thriving fabric department at the walmart closest to me but the one I go to when in Mobile has scaled back but is still there. I think they will probably close it eventually. If they were to close the one nearest me there would not be a fabric store closer than 60 miles to me. I think I would finally give up on them if they closed it because there are a lot of sewers and quilters around our area. I would just have to find another place to purchase what I need.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

One of the three nearest to me has a pretty good department. Like what was normal.

The 2nd has a small section, but looks decent.

The one I use to go to, has some fabric maybe a little new - looks pitiful compared to 2 or 3 years ago when they were selling fabric left and right and re-stocking etc.

I stopped going to K-Marts when they did away with their craft/sewing section and look what happened to them.. (you probably stopped too). And I've cut WAY back from going to Walmart now. I can find most everything else I go their for in a Grocery Store, better check out lines, and nicer.

Angie


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Ours closed before Christmas a year ago and it was the same thing-no one knew about it until it happened. Our manager and the dept manager told us they fought for it. We had Native American ladies that would come and buy hundreds and hundreds of dollars of fabric and do their shopping beside. They are going elsewhere now. Several hundred people not only sent emails, but wrote individual letters to the district manager and called him also. We all stated that we would boycott Walmart. With the exception of a few specials that we hear-like the turkeys for 40 cents a lb, if there are groceries we need, we shop at the local grocery stores. I am lucky that we have our own garden, raise goats, and right now get my eggs from my cousin, so we need limited purchased items--we use family cloth (although we do have tp on hand for company), mama cloth and used cloth diapers for DGS#3. We do a very nice quilting store here, but prices are high and there is no fabric for clothes sewing, there is a another little quilting shop about 40 miles, other than these quilting shops, we have to go 130 miles one way for anything. Everyone gives me a bad time about the fabric I have, but at any given time, someone will call me and ask me if I have this or that or can I sew this or that and I have it. I am running out of things, but alway keep some things on hand. It is sad.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Ours closed their fabric department this summer and I missed the big discounts. I'll have to keep an eye out at the Wal Mart in Hernando. It's 18 miles away, the next closest to me and usually drop in there about twice a month when I go buy groceries at Kroger.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Last summer I was in Vail, Colorado and went to a Walmart there. That is where I found $1.50 a yard fleece with the mariner's logo all over it, it was really over $20 a yard around here! Being that I live in Washington and have a grandson, I bought the last four yards for a comforter I made him. Which was two layers with a salvaged mattress pad center (from a chew accident involving a pup). I found some other fabrics at $.50 a yard! They were small some less than a yard. I bought 6 yards of a really beautiful print, gold and victorian ladies in it for a buck a yard....not sure what to do with it yet...mmmm  I also found last summer 1/2 price nautical print fabrics in Everett, Washington for boat curtains. Yes all the Walmarts anywhere near me are all done with selling fabric. You just walk in and see it. No one gave any notice so they couldn't tell me when they were doing deep discounts like the one in Vail. There was another Walmart in Poulsbo, Washington that clearanced their fabric last year prior to last summer. Each store is doing the clearance at different times. I was told they will all stop selling fabric though.

It is worth asking someone from a Walmart you may be friendly with simply to let you know!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Our local wallyworld closed out fabric last year, but what I don"t get is they still sell sewing machines??????
Nancy


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Rockytopsis said:


> Our local wallyworld closed out fabric last year, but what I don"t get is they still sell sewing machines??????
> Nancy


I wondered the very same thing! All the ones that I have seen stop selling fabrics are also still selling the sewing machines. Not to mention all the sewing notions but I appreciate being able to buy them when I need to. It seems a bit contradictory doesn't it? I used to count on them for small projects. I have found other avenues at this point....on a budget one must!


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

On the positive side, walmart cutting out fabric means that in a thousand communities there now is an open niche for a small-business person to open a fabric store.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Generally speaking, people who shopped WalMart fabric won't shop a small-town fabric store. The first complaint you'd hear is the one you _currently_ hear: Too expensive. :shrug:

WalMart's fabric dep't _already_ put a lot of small fabric shops out of business for that very reason. 
And those of us who demand quality fabric never spent much at WalMart anyway... We were the ones trying to _keep_ the local fabric shops open.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

ErinP said:


> Generally speaking, people who shopped WalMart fabric won't shop a small-town fabric store. The first complaint you'd hear is the one you _currently_ hear: Too expensive. :shrug:
> 
> WalMart's fabric dep't _already_ put a lot of small fabric shops out of business for that very reason.
> And those of us who demand quality fabric never spent much at WalMart anyway... We were the ones trying to _keep_ the local fabric shops open.


If walmart put so many local fabric shops out of business, (walmart was the ONLY fabric shop for 30 miles localy) then why are they getting rid of theirs? It seems to me that if they were the only game in town they would have kept that department open. Why run everyone out of town then close out?

ps don't mean to sound like a walmart fan cause I am not, I just don't understand their reasoning.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Different management since the stores went in and changed the buying effects of the public. No some non-sewing knucklehead decides that little kits for parties and things will get them more money.

also, Walmart has changed. Look at the aisle the last few months - they are emptying the end caps and the action alley to make it more "Target-like".

So, what started, is not what may be the finishing act.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Wasn't profitable enough is why they are getting rid of them and too labor intensive. The local one still sells jelly rolls and layer cakes (that are ugly!).

I was in a LQS yesterday and was shocked to see what she charged for needles. She was practically giving them away in my opinion.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Rockytopsis said:


> If walmart put so many local fabric shops out of business, (walmart was the ONLY fabric shop for 30 miles localy) then why are they getting rid of theirs? It seems to me that if they were the only game in town they would have kept that department open. Why run everyone out of town then close out?
> 
> ps don't mean to sound like a walmart fan cause I am not, I just don't understand their reasoning.


Beats me. 
But time and again, that's exactly what happened.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

GAH! Guess I know where I'm going after work tomorrow.

I'm a dog groomer, so use their fabric for bandannas.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for chiming in .......I know for a lot of you the fabric department has been gone.....for some of us it has just happened.....but the way it sounds all of us will be in the same boat soon....I did talk to Amanda (DDIL) last night..she had just left her Walmart..they told her theirs was safe until 2011.....they told her to keep calling.....I have been doing that for at least two years.....but you never know...maybe it will help......
bopeep


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Walmart has been getting rid of fabric departments for awhile now and will continue to get rid of items or departments that are not profitable. 
Some things are regional. This area where I am now has a huge sporting goods department compared to the area I used to live. However, hunting and fishing are big here.
The yarn is limited and the fabric is gone but the cake decorating and scrapbooking area is still there. Quilting is popular up here (probably due to the weather) and the department mgr thinks they missed the boat so to speak.
If a store tells you their fabric department is safe through a certain date then they are probably scheduled to be remodeled at that time and will expect it to be gone.
Most Walmarts are going to "clean store" models which mean less display space in the aisles.
As far as Walmarts becoming like Targets.....there is an executive (at least one) that used to work at Target that moved over to Kmart and brought with him the idea of shelf strips and backroom locators. I believe this same individual or one of his buddies have moved over to Walmart because they are also using backroom locators.
I do not work for Walmart but I am in there at least twice a week as a vendor.
Will it make a difference to call about the fabric department...........not IMHO


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Ours has been gone for months too.i bought a lot of fabric there and it was always packed around that area. i did hear they are still selling it in Halifax but i have to cross the bridge for that so i go to a fabric store about 5 min away. they have anything i could ever need. awful expensive though!.~Georgia.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> idea of shelf strips and backroom locators.


What does this translate to in regular people talk? 

Angie


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

bopeep said:


> :flame::flame::flame::flame:
> We got up early this morning and went to Walmart.....much to my disappointment all of the flannel and fleece was GONE..they sold it yesterday for half price......did I know they were going to do that NO..:flame:....the girl working this morning said no one knew until yesterday.....except the department manager.......and by the way nothing was half price today:grump:......and they are going to stop selling fabric at ALL stores according to the lady in managment I talked to in our store....I also called 1-800-walmart and talked to them ...they took my name and number.......I am SURE they are going to call me back Real soon
> ...Right.......be on the look out:lookout: because from what they said at our store and at the 800# fabric is Out.........
> bopeep


I heard the same. Throughout the course of 23 years I have made clothes, curtains, pillows, quilts and more just using their $1.00 a yard fabric. And ribbion and lace... I used to buy yards of it just off of their rolls. 

What's the matter with Wally???? 

I hate to go and stock up... JoAnn's is soooo expensive! And fabric on-line isn't much cheaper than JoAnns when you add in shipping costs.

And there will be no more yarn either. In this fast paced world, I think sewing is a dying art.... unfortunately.

Ugh. 

digApony


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I am grateful that I have my mom's humongous stash to use as a back up. Recently, my brother, sister and I cleaned out an old semi trailer that my Daddy and his mother used for storage. I salvaged every single piece of fabric that was salvagable and found two gallon jars full of buttons. 

Fortunately, I also have a nice stash and will continue to add to it when I can. 

I do not like the new look and layout of our local Wal Mart. It looks cheap and the merchandise looks cheaper than ever. I find myself buying less and less at Wal Mart.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

"Laura Richardson, the BB&T analyst, told Forbes.com that Wal-Mart can generally expect $400 of revenue per square foot of floor space. However, for the fabric department they are only generating $100 per square foot."

entire article can be read at either link below.
http://journalism.wlu.edu/rrarchive/04-06-2007/Pages/walmart.htm
http://www.swtimes.com/articles/2006/12/05/business/d-business01.txt


with this said...

Wal-Mart put in "Life's Celebrations" and it quickly failed! The Pinatas soon disappeared not to return! their cookie/cake isle became smaller, party napkins and plates expanded!

For those that didn't read the article, they replaced the fabric department with a new concept "Life's Celebrations"

Wal_Mart put all the privately owned Nurseries (plant), Hardware stores (so did homedepot and lowes), toy stores, pet stores (along with the help of PetSmart and PetCo), pharmacies, and other little small businesses out of business...only to find it not really that profitable to continue selling so they stop.. which leaves us without. To put in a fabric store ... the prices of rent have gone up so high that you can't make any money and the owners of the store want their share % of your gross! selling fabric that most don't want to spend the money for anyway to make enough to make a living just isn't going to happen!

Wal-Mart is now going after K-Mart, Toys R Us and Walgrens or was it Riteaid?.

So back to the Fabric department...

There is 4 WM in the valley below... the WM that is 5 years old is now ready for a make over! this means no more fabric. It was decided as soon at a WM was in need of an upgrade, the fabric department was going to be eliminated. (Rumor.. and this is just a rumor... Joann's was going to pick up the some of the quilting fabrics that WM carries as a constant item.. just a rumor mind you)

the WM they just opened a year ago (built a new SUPERWM and moved out of the original WM next door to become a mini mall or some such thing) lost their fabric.... but last month, there was fabric again!!!! useless to people that already sew but still there is fabric!

Now before you all get excited... the fabric is pre cut in 2 yard lengths and bound with a paper wrapper around the middle so you can touch it. All cotton fabric, priced at $5.99 and $7.99 a package. I just went back to see again and they added fleece. There are patterns on a rack against the wall. Across the isle is precut fabric and a pattern. You can buy an apron pattern with fabric for $12.99, precut fabric and pattern for scrub top $9.99 as well as PJ bottoms, purses, and etc.

they have expanded their zipper section, buttons again, more thread and so on. Like a little mini isle! heck even a begging sewist has more variety then this!

So get ready! you too may find fabric once again at your WM.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Our also closed out the fabric. Was one of the main reasons for shopping at WM. The groceries has turned out to be higher priced than some other stores. We used to spend $200 at walmart. (only go once a year) The last time we were there? Spent about $40.

Not much reason anymore to stop there. I thought it used to fun. Not so much anymore.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

We used to be "scared" to go into Walmart, kids and all the basket just got full....grin! That was always an expensive trip. I always found a few yards of fabric to snag and add. We don't find ourselves going to Walmart nearly as much as we did. We have found other better quality foods and items at other stores. Besides the markdowns, not many things draw us there anymore... We spend a fraction of what we did when we go also. I do have a stash of fabrics and sewing notions to keep me busy for a time. I find excellent deals online....craigslist is also a great place to look for crafting or sewing supplies....no shipping...if you don't mind picking up things.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

the strange thing to me about this is last summer/spring a new super walmart opened in the lehi area and they have fabric as does the tooele store yet so many are losing their fabric departments at the same time and I hate those precut pieces as they just don't do a thing for me i like to buy 5 yards at a time so that i can add it to my stash and use it for anything that pops up that looks like fun like making dresses for my 5 yr old or redoing a room with new curtains and tableclothes


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

My wally-mart fabric department will close next year: Jan 20, 2011. The woman at the counter said all wally's will discontinue fabric.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Figures that when I finally decide to get a sewing machine our WM decides to quit selling fabric. Looks like the closest place to get any now is about 50 to 60 miles away.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

That is what is so hard for me to figure, when Wallyworld is the *only* game in town for a department, why would they drop that department.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Shop online!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

The thing about shopping on line is paying shipping and handling which sometimes almost doubles the price.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

The walmart nearest me that I go to the most is still going strong with their fabric department. I have let it be known that I and a lot of others will no longer shop at walmart if they do away with their fabric department. We have a lot of sewers and quilters around here and it is a long way to the nearest fabric store.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Rockytopsis said:


> The thing about shopping on line is paying shipping and handling which sometimes almost doubles the price.


Do some looking around! 
I, for example, charge up to a maximum of $6.50 to ship. (Or free, if you order over $75). Figure in that I'm at 80-90% of retail, and you easily make up the shipping.

I _guarantee_ I'm not the only one. 
Seem like Hancocks and JoAnns usually have pretty good deals going, too.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

ErinP said:


> Do some looking around!
> I, for example, charge up to a maximum of $6.50 to ship. (Or free, if you order over $75). Figure in that I'm at 80-90% of retail, and you easily make up the shipping.
> 
> I _guarantee_ I'm not the only one.
> Seem like Hancocks and JoAnns usually have pretty good deals going, too.



There are some on-line stores, whether they are fabric or not that ship by ground... by zip code and if enough can get together, that live close enough to each other, everyone can buy at the same time and save the shipping costs.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Just another thought about why it angers people that wm has discontinued fabric. 

It's not just the shipping in some cases. Nor is it always about not being able to touch the fabric first. I know you all buy the best quality fabric you can, me too. It just so happens that the best quality that I can buy is the cheap- $2-$4 a yard stuff. I've not looked at a lot of fabric online but what I have has been somewhere between $8-$15 a yard. That's a big difference in what little "disposable" money our household has. Now it just takes me longer to buy what I like 'cause I have to save up to buy more things at one time than picking up a few at a time at wm. JMHO

Like the rest of us wm's bottom line is about money too. We don't have enough of it and neither do they lol....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Countrystyle said:


> Just another thought about why it angers people that wm has discontinued fabric.
> 
> It's not just the shipping in some cases. Nor is it always about not being able to touch the fabric first. I know you all buy the best quality fabric you can, me too. It just so happens that the best quality that I can buy is the cheap- $2-$4 a yard stuff. I've not looked at a lot of fabric online but what I have has been somewhere between $8-$15 a yard..


Sure, _that's_ top quality fabric. 
(Fabric is definitely one of those places you get what you pay for! I always tell people it's like sheets. Cheap sheets have low thread counts and are far more likely to fade and shrink. Spend a little more, get better sheets. Spend top dollar, get top quality sheets.)


Again, like sheets. Your guest bed probably doesn't need top quality sheets (though guests might appreciate it. lol) But your own bed needs better than cheap, or they'll wear out too fast. Fabric is the same way. 
If you just want some cute curtains in your north window, cheap fabric is probably fine. A little girl's dress that she'll probably outgrow in less than a year... 
But quilts that are supposed to last for decades need to be made out of top quality of fabric.

But JoAnns, Hancocks and Hobby Lobby are _not_ selling fabric in that range. Not even the stuff that's not on sale. 
It's not as nice as quilt-shop fabrics, but it's not as expensive, either. 
I just ran a search at Joann's for fabric under $5 a yard. I got almost 750 results just in the "quilting" section... :shrug:


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks, ErinP! I will go check Joann's. I've never looked there as I (you know the saying-assumed lol) it would be as high as some of the few that I have looked at. Our wm had fabric until sometime last year. 

Lol, the first hand stitched quilt I ever made almost took me a decade to finish! It's still on my bed 20 years later. 

Off to Joann's!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Glad to help. :goodjob:



Countrystyle said:


> It's still on my bed 20 years later.


You're lucky!

Most of us who have a cheap-fabric aversion developed it not from a need to be snobbish about something, but rather from the experience of watching something we worked long and hard on shred in the washer, fade, beard when quilting, or simply disintegrate! :grumble: Mine was a quilt I worked on off and on for about five years. 
I never finished it because it was fading so badly.


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

Very few WM still have fabric - one just recently I stopped at had fat quarters only - one rack of them.. 

It really burns me that they came in so big in the fabric department years ago - handling all the wants anyone could possibly want to run their homes or so they bragged! Now that they have all the fabric shops closed because the little storekeeper could not compete with their prices, and now they are stopping selling !!! I say quit shopping at Walmart completely - make them hurt - but then they already are if you read any of the data sent out about company versus company in the stock markets - Costco is taking over!!! but that is beside the point. We lost 3 very good fabric shops here in the last 10 years and now have to travel over 50 miles to find a good fabric shop or go without! I've personally started shopping online and recently have read in Connecting Threads about their fabric is all grown in the U.S.A - printed in North America!!! Let's patronize our own country - forget the foreign ones - let's concentrate on bringing back america! 
Their fabric is all $5.96 a yard - and free shipping on orders over $50! Go online at www.ConnectingThreads.com or call 1-800-574-6454 and order a catalog from them.. beautiful things to sew - ideas galore, and patterns, books, fabric and Essential Thread - very good quilter's thread. At least take a look - I"m happy with my results from them.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I just paid a visit to my local WalMart today. Peeked around the corner to see if the fabric department was still there and yep, humming along, just like usual. 
When I was getting my fabric cut (I love to use their cheap $1-2 a yard wovens for curtains) I was talking to the sales lady/deparment manager. 
She said for the time being they get to have theirs. They recently had a remodel and survived that, too. Apparently there are exactly _five_ WalMarts in the state of Nebraska that still have fabric departments. 
She is holding out hope that they'll continue to keep theirs... 

We'll see.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I have found that in many cases that I can save more than the shipping costs when I figure that I don't have to pay sales tax. You just have to check and make sure that in your state there isn't one of the store's retail outlets. If there is a JoAnn's (for instance) any place in your state you have to pay sales tax but if there isn't one you don't. I know, doesn't make a lot of sense but that is just the way it is!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

ErinP said:


> Glad to help. :goodjob:
> 
> 
> You're lucky!
> ...


I know how that feels! However, I have had some luck with Wally's dollar a yard fabric. I made a lot of my children and nieces's clothes, Easter and Christmas dresses. They held up long enough for them to wear on Sunday and/or grow out of them... which is pretty fast when they are young. I love to sew and at the time I really didn't have the money to buy the better fabric. So it was nice while it lasted! :hysterical:

digApony


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Me too.  
When DD was little and growing like a weed, I always got the cutesy little pink John Deere, Strawberry Shortcakes, etc. fabrics. In fact, I made a denim and pink John Deere skirt that she is always wanting me to reproduce in bigger sizes, the older she gets.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Awww that's cute. A special little memory to share with her when she's a mom. My granddaughter loves JD hats and t-shirts. (pink and green)....haha cute


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be sad to see the fabric go, but on the other hand, so far all the fabrics I purchased at WM have been from China. Part of me is concerned about possible hazards from the dyes in the fabric. I just don't trust Chinese products anymore.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

All of out fabric comes from China now. They don't make it here anymore or so I was told while looking for USA made fabric.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I have been thinking for a long time that sewing is a dying art in this country. 

Maybe the closing of fabric departments is a reflection of that. And I'm old enough - haha to remember when Sears had fabric!. 

We may feel like a large community on the internet or even in the rural areas where we live. But when I go to wal mart for fabric, cheap or otherwise, I'm the only one in there and I can never find anyone to cut my fabric. 

I think I got lucky. My Amish neighbor is in the fabric business! 

Just.across the road too! 

DigApony. :hobbyhots.


----------

